# Crappie Fishing



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

If you could go anywhere within a 10 hour drive of Toledo to Crappie fish in the 2nd week of October where would you go and why?

I am looking for a place that also has cabins on the lake to stay in.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hands down it would have to be Kentucky Lake. 5 1/2 hours from Cincy. I'm not familar with fall fishing but it's got some great fishing in the spring. The fish can't leave so they have to be there.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I fished Kentucky Lake the last couple falls, the 2nd & 3rd weeks of October. The crappie fishing was incredible, the yellow bass & LM were plentiful, too. That would be my hands down pick !!


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

rutty said:


> If you could go anywhere within a 10 hour drive of Toledo to Crappie fish in the 2nd week of October where would you go and why?
> 
> I am looking for a place that also has cabins on the lake to stay in.


I concur with Kentucky Lake. If you were not looking for a cabin, I would recommend Caesar Creek Lake or Acton Lake here in SW Ohio.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

No cabins on the lake but plenty of hotels and motels just minutes from the lake here at Shenango lake in N/W PA. Thats my favorite time of the year here. If you've checked my posts from last fall, you'll see that this is one of the best crappie lakes in the whole state. Lots of big crappies with stripers thrown in as a bonus. Look for Big Daddy's post in the out of state forum to see some pictures of some of the fish we're catching at that time. If you do decide to come this way, be sure to let me know and i'll take you out with me and show you a few spots and what and how to get them. The fishing is so good that i dont have to head south to have fun catching the slabs.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Chaunc, Thanks for the last reply. No I didn't no about PA. I would like to try that shenango lake. That sounds good. I'll keep in touch. Thanks plsplns


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Viper684 said:


> I concur with Kentucky Lake. If you were not looking for a cabin, I would recommend Caesar Creek Lake or Acton Lake here in SW Ohio.


Hey I like the beech A35 vtail. Way cool I work here at Burke Lakefront.


----------

